# Stopping Linzess?



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been on Linzess for about six months. I've had IBS for years and tried lots of things: Miralax, fiber supplements of various kinds, probiotics, Amitiza, Linzess once before at a higher dose (started at 72 mcg this time). Nothing really solves all my problems, unfortunately. It's hard to sort out what, if anything, is going on: is the Linzess causing side effects such as a lot of abdominal discomfort and nausea? Or is my IBS just getting worse? Am I overly stressed out BECAUSE I'm worried about IBS and what the drug is or isn't doing, thus aggravating the IBS? All of the above? Probably no one can answer that. All I can say is that I feel miserable, although in different ways, almost every day and often have trouble sleeping, which also isn't good for one's health. Since I began taking Linzess reluctantly, based on a very negative experience with a higher dose, perhaps I set myself up to fail and have been looking for an excuse to stop. However, if diarrhea about half the days of the week, usually leaving me nauseous and tired, and no activity the other days, also often causing discomfort and frequent insomnia, is considering an "effective" treatment, then I don't want to continue. I'm not likely to find some "miracle cure," but perhaps either temporarily or permanently stopping Linzess will make things a little better. Should I just go cold turkey and stop completely or taper off? For about a month I've been alternating 72mcg and 145 mcg doses, since my doctor thought that might make things better. If anything, I feel worse, although I can't discount the psychological aspect of expecting bad results and then getting them. I might consider going back to just the lower dose for a while, then if that doesn't help stopping altogether. Any advice on stopping this medication?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if linzess isn't helping you and is making you miserable, just stop it cold turkey. that's what i did. or just stay with the 72 mcg if you feel that was helping you somewhat and see how that goes.

why don't you give trulance a try. a number of people have had success with it. it doesn't cause as much D as linzess does.

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

If I were you?

I'd order some of this, which I recommended to you before:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/328553-not-happy-with-miralax-but-what-else-is-there/










...And as soon as you get it? Start to ween off the Linzess - or - just stop the Linzess altogether and try I.F. right from the get-go.

If you order some? I would get the I.F. # 1 and also the I.F. # 1 maximum strength together.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## sjw596 (Feb 19, 2014)

You can review my history here: "http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/339737-started-amitiza/" In sum,. Linzess was great for about 1.5 years. When it abruptly quit, I was taking the 290 mcg dose. Amitiza never really worked at all.

I've tried them all, and still am taking Trulance since September. I found that taking it upon getting up in the morning worked best, always within 2.5 hours after breakfast. Of late, I'm finding that Trulance also may be diminishing in effectiveness, also rather abruptly. My GI said that supplementing the Trulance with Miralax is fine, particularly as I drink tons of liquids. I may try to supplement with milk of magnesia, instead. I'm hoping that the Trulance will get going again soon. Even when Linzess was working, I had brief spells when it seemed to stop, before it actually did. I haven't heard any explanations of why these drugs may stop so suddenly.


----------

